# My paph collection



## iwillard (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally got around to write down the names.

Lady Isabel 'bear 3'x prince Edward of York
Gratrixianum
Sierra lace 'whippoorwill' AM/AOS x Gemstone's Randschild Algonquin AM/AOS
Conestoga (concolor 'Sun Freckles x philippinense 'Dale' AM/AOS
parishii x out
kolopakingii 'Riopelle" FCC/AOS x self
stonei "Melancholy' x Penan Pride"
Prince Edward of York (sanderianum #6 x roth.'Hsinton')
hangianum
Mamie Wilson (lowii 'Dragon's Flight'HCC/AOS x primulinum var.purpracsens 'Tall 50')
roth.
sanderianum
exul
haynaldianum
charlesworthii
Memoria Brittany Marie Nowicki
dianthum
Gloria Naugle
Ho Chi Minh
delenatii
wenshanense
fanaticum
Lynleigh Koopowitz
micranthum
Magic lantern
delenatii fma vinicolor (Dunkel)
Dollgoldi
fairrieanum
Hiro Luna (S.gratrix 'Yolk x Bella Lucia 'Big Mother')
emersonii
Odette's Magic 
Rolfei (bellatulum x roth)
philippinense var.alba
philippinense '#44' x sanderianum 'PIC 100'
purpuratum
venustum
urbanianum x sib ('Ching-Hau' x C.H.#3')
curtisii
appletonianum var.haianense
vietnamense
charlesworthii x Winston Churchill
Yakushiji (maliopense x wenshanense)
henryanum
spicerianum
Armeni White (delenatii var.dunkel x armeniacum)
Wossner Bellarmi (bellatulum x armeniacum)
armeniacum
Lady Petula 
Vanguard (moquettianum x roth.)
Delrosi delenatii 'Pink Giant' x roth. 'King Cobra')


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2014)

No too much missing there! Nice list


----------



## troy (Oct 15, 2014)

Show some pictures


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2014)

A very varied collection.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice collection! If I remember right, you grow outdoors? What do you do with your plants in the winter?


----------



## iwillard (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you Justin! 

Ah,pictures...coming soon!

Eric,you mean I am all over the place with my paphs? You are so right. Started out with "easy to grow" ones then got some paphtitude and decide to jump ahead,as in,running before I can walk. 

Adam,I keep all the orchids outdoors during summer months.I have a postage stamp sized greenhouse,today was the last day of their great outdoors. They are now jailed until about mid April.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2014)

iwillard said:


> Eric,you mean I am all over the place with my paphs? You are so right. Started out with "easy to grow" ones then got some paphtitude and decide to jump ahead,as in,running before I can walk.



Most people start with a favorite type, multis or parvis, or complex, etc., and then branch out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2014)

Excellent collection!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Quite a line up you have there.


----------



## troy (Oct 17, 2014)

Can you show the picture of your hangianum, curious to know whats floating around?


----------



## iwillard (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you Dot and Migrant.

Took the picture of hangianums today,not a good one and leaves looks quite dirty/spotty due to mancozeb.





Due to space problems,paphs will be wintering piggyback.





Yakushiji (maliopense x wenshanense) in bloom


----------



## iwillard (Oct 18, 2014)

charlesworthii x Winston Churchill





spicerianum (seedling's first bloom)





Lady Petula (very dark)


----------



## iwillard (Oct 18, 2014)

Wossner Bellarmi just beginning to bud.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 18, 2014)

Stunning plants & setup!


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2014)

plants look fantastic! however it looks like in the new setup they will drip onto each other? I try to avoid that as for me it usually will cause brown rot for the plants on the bottom

also love the Winston Churchill cross...great color on that one.


----------



## troy (Oct 18, 2014)

Excellent collection! you called my bluff, next question. where did you get the hangianums? Been looking for 1


----------



## iwillard (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you eOrchids and Justin.

Justin, 

I look for the easy way out of things so I bought whole bunches of garage shelving units that comes with permanently attached clips. With a little help from DH,he altered them to fit onto my stand,now I can unhook the whole shelf and dunk it into heavy duty busboy tray that fits perfectly for watering all the plants at once,I just let them drain for about half hour then clip them back on.

Small pots have to be taken out and watered by hand,they tend to float unless they are fitted tight but then I worry about not getting enough air circulation between them.

Troy,

One of the hangianum came from a ST member,the other one,I got it few years ago as a small seedling from a friend who got it from Orchid Inn. Considering their sizes,both are about the same age.


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 18, 2014)

I like your set-up and collection


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2014)

iwillard said:


> Thank you eOrchids and Justin.
> 
> Justin,
> 
> ...


 
sounds good!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice! What do you use for lighting?


----------



## troy (Oct 18, 2014)

I guess I havn't been assertive enough on my search anyhow I'm impressed with yur collection and setup yur under lights or a glass patio?


----------



## iwillard (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you Mary.

Greenhouse faces south,it gets too much light during daylight in early spring and fall. Roof has Solarban80 low e clear glass plus 55% shades and I also keep 60% Aluminet shade clothes handy. Lights are T-5 fluorescents but only used during winter months for couple of hours in the morning then again in the evenings.


----------



## iwillard (Oct 31, 2014)

Troy,

Orchid Inn has hangianums for sale,check him out.

My latest additions arrived yesterday,box weighted 31 lbs and took me about 2 1/2 hours to unpack.

Pine Ridge Orchids breeding (stud) stock,I believe I broke Terry Glance down after bugging him for a whole year and got his last ones shipped at an unbelievable prices.

Phillippinense 'Pine Ridge 5' x Prince Edward of York 'Pine Ridge 15'

Prince Edward of York 'Pine Ridge 61'

Dr. Toot 'Pine Ridge 4'

James Bacon 'Pine Ridge 7' x Roth 'Marie Selby'

Michael Koopowitz 'Pine Ridge 14'

Mem.Larry Heurer (maliopense x emersonii)

Saint Swithen 'Pine Ridge 70'

Ho Chi Minh 'Pine Ridge 2' 

Will post picture later on.

Woluwense

(Yerba Buena x Golden Day) 'In-Charm BM/TPS' x In-Charm white '3'

Lady Isabel 'Candor Ivoire'AM/AOS x armeniacum 'Candor Goldeneye'

Stoned Van 'Pine Ridge'

Stoned Assict 'Pine Ridge 25'

Sugar Sweet 'Pine Ridge 11' ( was in bloom but the petals were bent,another bloom from the same spike forming )


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome new additions!


----------



## iwillard (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you eOrchids! 

Almost all got repotted yesterday save the one in bloom,I have to get some pictures.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2014)

Addicted!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 5, 2014)

iwillard said:


> Thank you eOrchids!
> 
> Almost all got repotted yesterday save the one in bloom,I have to get some pictures.



Yes will need to some photos of your "instant jungle" from Pine Ridge. You must have been repotting all day!


----------



## iwillard (Nov 5, 2014)

> Addicted!



I blame my childhood... 

Born and spent my childhood in the greyest part of the world so I was deprived of all the beauty colorful flowers can offer. So there!:rollhappy::evil:

Besides,aren't orchids like potato chips? Can never have one or two.



> "instant jungle" from Pine Ridge



I will definitely take some pictures very soon.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

Join the club! 
Just curious, is that wild moss topping the pots or did you use commercial moss and water to much it got the algae/green on top?


----------



## Carkin (Nov 6, 2014)

Love your collection!!! Especially Lady Petula.


----------



## iwillard (Nov 6, 2014)

Eric,

With the seedlings,I've used wild sheet moss which I collect every year from our pond and our creek. Ran out of last years supply and bought live dried mixed moss from Behnke nursery.

I've collected quite a bit live moss this year,can't use them until about spring (bugs and other critters). Let me know if you want some,will send a baggy your way.

After reading "how many paphs does it take" thread,had to add some more. I have a lot of catching up to do here.. If weather holds up,Ill be getting my order next week.

Paph. sukhakulii x sib ('Giant Wings' x 'Wide Dorsal') NBS

Paph. superbiens var. album x sib ('C.H. Select' x 'Tokyo' BM/JOGA) BS

Paph. thaianum 'White Knight' x self BS

Paph. parishii BS < mine are tiny seedlings>

Paph. platyphyllum ' Super Clone' x self BS

Paph. randsii x sib ('New World' x 'CA Dream) BS

Paph. barbatum var.nignitum x self BS

Paph. callosum x sib ('Perfect Circle' x 'Vini') BS

Paph. glanduliferum var. garineri x sib ('Black & Shine x 'Dark Chocolate') BS

Courtesy of Orchid Inn.


Thank you Carkin and that Lady Petula is dark one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2014)

Orchid Inn has _thaianum_?


----------



## iwillard (Nov 6, 2014)

Dot,

Under the species section,go to page 5.

PAS0487	Paph. thaianum 'White Knight' x self
First release of this relativiely new miniature white species from Thailand. These are fast growing species. They are from legal source. Limited! Net price!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2014)

iwillard said:


> Dot,
> 
> Under the species section,go to page 5.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks!


 Also addicted!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2014)

Who, *me*???


----------



## troy (Nov 7, 2014)

How big was yur m.k. and pey from pine ridge?


----------



## iwillard (Apr 14, 2015)

It's been awhile since I posted around here and I finally figured out Paph's are like rabbit,they multiply by dozens...:rollhappy: I'm now over 200 of them,watering takes about 2 days.

Big ones are enjoying fresh air.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2015)

:rollhappy: Hillarious! If you can put them outside like that why can't you water them with a garden hose? BTW, they look very nice.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks,Eric! 

I wish this weather will take an upturn for the best soon to put them all out and get out the garden hose. Unfortunately,time outs are very short period of time,one minute is 65F,next minute is around 35F and nights are still in low 30's and outside waterlines are still drained/shut.

One of these days,I have to update my list before they breed again.....


----------



## Gilda (Apr 15, 2015)

looks good and TN weather is the same...warm then cold till the middle of May.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 15, 2015)

Gilda- you all didn't fare too well this year,have you? Kept reading about ice and more ice.

These past 3 years have been rather brutal and can't wait till our move to south.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't wait to for the weather to warm up to bring out my paphs too. At least I can keep the cymbidiums and dendrobiums outside.


----------

